# Trainingspartner gesucht!!!



## tacha7 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich bin Tanja, und suche nach einem Trainingspartner, der einmal wöchentlich unter der Woche zwischen 20 und 40km in einem Tempo zwischen 15 und 20km/h Durchschnitt mit mir zurücklegt.

Allerdings bin ich nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, sondern mit meinem Pony. Wir machen Distanzreiten, das ist sozusagen Marathon auf vier Hufen.
Da wir nächstes Jahr Wettkämpfe bis 120km starten möchten, brauchen wir dringend einen Trainingspartner. Andere Reiter, die diese Streckenlängen in dem Tempo zurücklegen, gibt es hier leider nicht, und ich kann nicht jede Woche verladen.

Trainingsgebiet ist alles rund um Erftstadt-Bliesheim. Und keine Angst, Du musst nicht auf dem Reitweg fahren - hier gibt es jede Menge Wege, die sowohl Pferde- als auch Fahrradtauglich sind. Allerdings solltest Du nicht zimperlich sein, was das Wetter betrifft!

Ich freue mich auf Deine Antwort!

Liebe Grüße, 
Tanja


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Dezember 2005)

tacha7 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings solltest Du nicht zimperlich sein, was das Wetter betrifft!


   

Weil das Wetter in Bliesheim so rauh ist????  

Schau dir nur den Avatar an, der hetzt nicht nur Schafe, wenn er nicht gerade auf Drogen ist  .

Gruß
Ponyhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (21. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Weil das Wetter in Bliesheim so rauh ist????
> 
> Schau dir nur den Avatar an, der hetzt nicht nur Schafe, wenn er nicht gerade auf Drogen ist  .
> 
> ...


 
boahh das war fies   

@ *tacha7:*

hört sich interessant an nur leider nicht in meiner gegend


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> boahh das war fies
> 
> @ *tacha7:*
> 
> hört sich interessant an nur leider nicht in meiner gegend


was in deinem kindlichen Unverstand erscheint dir daran fies???


----------



## cena (21. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> was in deinem kindlichen Unverstand erscheint dir daran fies???


 
ziemlich viel wenn man noch an den weihnachtsmann glaubt             (<- dieser smiley zeigt, das ich den vorhergehenden satz nicht ernst meine. Gleiches ist oben im post der fall, was jedoch nicht von allen Nutzern dieses Forums so verstanden wurde)

außerdem würde ich einem hund keine drogen zuführen      (<- s.o.)


----------



## tacha7 (21. Dezember 2005)

Ist mir auch nicht klar, was daran fies ist. Die meisten Hunde, die von ihren Herrchen oder Frauchen als "Ponyhetzer" angepriesen werden, werden sich bei der direkten Konfrotation recht schnell über das Größenverhältnis bewusst. Und wenn nicht, gibt's nen gratis Flugkursus


----------



## Lipoly (21. Dezember 2005)

tacha7 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn nicht, gibt's nen gratis Flugkursus




Jo für den Reiter!    Die machen das sogar bei den den bikern von alleine schnellstmöglich(un)freiwillig abzusteigen!  


lars


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem würde ich einem hund keine drogen zuführen      (<- s.o.)


Es ist bis dato auch sehr selten beobachtet worden, dass Eltern ihren Kindern aktiv Bier, Wein , Alkopops oder gar Spirituosen einflössen - irgendwie scheinen sie dies, wie andere unsägliche, dem Rentensicherungssystem dienende Triebe auch - von alleine zu entwickeln.

Hunde gibt es in verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien - wir sprechen hier eigentlich lieber von Lebensform - warum sollten die also nicht selber in der Lage sein, sich die nötige Dröhnung selber zu verschaffen.

@Tanja
Es gibt hier 'ne Megne taffer Leute (=> tough) und ebensolche Hunde. Ein richtiger Hütehund wird nicht getreten, so wie'n guter Biker auch durch 'n Rudel NWs durchzischen kann, ohne was mit dem Stock zu bekommen  . Offensichtlich verstehst du auch die Forumssprache noch nicht so richtig - war ja nur die Einladung für 'ne gemeinsame Runde, die der Drogenhund und ich eh absolvieren "müssen" (oder haste keinen Ville-Reiterlaubnis-Schein mit NR....oder wie immer das heißt?).

Gruß
Hammeldröhner


----------



## tacha7 (21. Dezember 2005)

Jo, ganz offensichtlich gibt es hier ein Sprachproblem  (Was ist ein NW?)

Doch klar hab ich so ne Nummer (hießt im Fachjargon übrigens Reitplakette).

Die Ville ist meiner Erfahrung aber nicht sonderlich gut geeignet, mit Pferd und Fahrrad zusammen, da die meisten Wege getrennt gehen. Wie wär's mit ner Tour die Erft entlang nach Euskirchen?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Dezember 2005)

tacha7 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ganz offensichtlich gibt es hier ein Sprachproblem  (Was ist ein NW?)


NW = Nordic Walker, negative Mutationsform des gemeinen Joggers.


			
				tacha7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit ner Tour die Erft entlang nach Euskirchen?


Soviel Drogen bekomme ich in den Hund nicht rein, die Strecke ist uns etwas zu abwechslungsreich. Da ist die Runde um's Kieswerk Köttingen ja abwechslungsreich.

Ich mache dir 'nen Tourenvorschlag, was besseres als die Erft entlang finden wir allemal. Es gibt jede Menge Parallelstrecken. Außerdem sind wir ja "taff", können also Sand und Pferdeäppel ab.

Fahrräder und Mountainbikes haben übrigens so zwei, drei abweichende Gene.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## tacha7 (21. Dezember 2005)

ok. wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (22. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hunde gibt es in verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Hammeldröhner



so wie dein hund aussieht, hat er das endstadium erreicht. aber warum hat der denn abgekokelte ohren? 
der hat echt doofe ohren!

gruß marco


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> so wie dein hund aussieht, hat er das endstadium erreicht. aber warum hat der denn abgekokelte ohren?
> der hat echt doofe ohren!
> 
> gruß marco



Hi Marco,

apropos Ohren. Hast Du in letzter Zeit mal *Deine Katze * betrachtet  ?


@Hammelverführer und @cena (Abendessen  ), seit Meister Pinoccios Anwesenheit hier im Forum brauchen wir nicht mehr so viele Smilies.

@Tanja, netter Versuch aber Reiten und Biken zusammen geht nicht


----------



## tacha7 (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Tanja, netter Versuch aber Reiten und Biken zusammen geht nicht



Um mit Hammelhetzers Worten zu antworten: Reiter und Distanzreiter haben so zwei, drei abweichende Gene.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> so wie dein hund aussieht, hat er das endstadium erreicht. gruß marco


Auch wenn nun wirklich nicht sehr viel dazu gehört:

dich würde der Köter jederzeit gaaaannz locker abhängen - selbst nach der Dröhnung. Merkwürdigerweise wird der Hund stets von allen ob seines schönen Aussehens und Wesens gelobt.

Merke: "Ist der Hunde wohlerzogen, ist ihm selbst der weise Mann gewogen".

Ich glaube nicht, dass dich jemals wer für dein Aussehen gelobt hat - ausser zu Karneval  .

Gruß
MitHammelnNichtAbgeber


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

tacha7 schrieb:
			
		

> ok. wann?


Heiligabend passt leider nicht, da sind wir auf für Reiter gesperrten Wegen unterwegs, morgen oder an Weihnachten kann hinhauen.

Ich nehme ja mal an, du bist kein "Nightrider", wenn's hell ist, muß ich leider immer im Büro sitzen.

Du startest an dem Pferdehof in Bliesheim neben dem Erft-Seiten-Kanal??

Ciao
Ponyverschoner


----------



## tacha7 (22. Dezember 2005)

Habe z.Z. Urlaub, also relativ viel Zeit. Morgen z.B. ab ca. 15 Uhr. Und nein, mein Pony wird nicht in einem von diesen Käfigen des örtlichen Reitstalls eingesperrt. Aber wir können uns gerne dort oder am Eingang zur Ville treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

tacha7 schrieb:
			
		

> Um mit Hammelhetzers Worten zu antworten: Reiter und Distanzreiter haben so zwei, drei abweichende Gene.




Zu zweifelst an meinen Worten   

Hab' selber ein Distanzpferd:


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn nun wirklich nicht sehr viel dazu gehört:
> 
> dich würde der Köter jederzeit gaaaannz locker abhängen - selbst nach der Dröhnung. Merkwürdigerweise wird der Hund stets von allen ob seines schönen Aussehens und Wesens gelobt.
> 
> ...



Ist der Köter kastriert?

Der hat son traurigen Blick   

Gruß

Hammelkopierer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Köter kastriert?
> 
> Der hat son traurigen Blick
> 
> ...


Du hast wohl zuviel Rosa geraucht???

Der guckt nicht traurig und hat auch noch alle wichtigen Körperteile.

Muß leider zugeben, dein Angriff war lustig und muß erst auf eine Gelegenheit für den Gegenschlag warten  . Der kommt aber so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche  .

Ciao
Hammelhumor

P.S: was'n eigentlich mit dem Holzkopf ohne Smilies geworden. Lebenskrise, nachdem er nicht mal die 100 geschafft hatte?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

tacha7 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe z.Z. Urlaub, also relativ viel Zeit. Morgen z.B. ab ca. 15 Uhr. Und nein, mein Pony wird nicht in einem von diesen Käfigen des örtlichen Reitstalls eingesperrt. Aber wir können uns gerne dort oder am Eingang zur Ville treffen.


Ich schicke dir eine PM, damit dieser scham- und ruchlose Verbrecher Delgado   an unseren "Ausritten" nicht rumstänkern kann.
 Nachher erzählen wir ihm hier dann wie lustig es war  , damit er sich rosa ärgern kann, da bekommt er dann noch schwarze Streifen drauf gemalt, passend zu seinem Bildchen. Er ist ja ein Freund schöner Farben  

Gruß
Hammellackierer


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast wohl zuviel Rosa geraucht???
> 
> Der guckt nicht traurig und hat auch noch alle wichtigen Körperteile.
> 
> ...





Der überlegt immer noch, ob er die Umfrage nun starten soll ....   

Er sollte aber, nach dem Prinzip positives Denken, fragen: "Welches war der beste Fred 2005".

Der schlechteste ergibt sich dann ....

Aber mich hat ja wieder keiner gefragt   





PS: Ersaufe grad' in Weihnachtspräsenten von schleimigen Lieferanten  :kotz: 
Muss mal die Fläätdroppers nach 'nem Vernichtungstermin fragen


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schicke dir eine PM, damit dieser scham- und ruchlose Verbrecher Delgado   an unseren "Ausritten" nicht rumstänkern kann.
> 
> Gruß
> Hammellackierer




Gemein   

Warum setzt Du Ausritt ins Plural und "..." Du Lüstling.


PS: Komm mal vorbei dann reiten wir auch mal aus, auf *richtigen Pferden  *  









Das linke färb' ich noch rosa


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der überlegt immer noch, ob er die Umfrage nun starten soll ....
> 
> Er sollte aber, nach dem Prinzip positives Denken, fragen: "Welches war der beste Fred 2005".
> 
> ...


Da käme wieder der Lieser-Thread in Betracht: Derk - bewaffnet mit einer riesigen Schieblehre und zwei schönen Frauen im Arm - der die KFLer zum Mäckes in Wittlich guided, wo Juchhu dann die Hamburger-Freistellungserklärungen unterschreiben lässt und die Leute zum Tragen langer Handschuhe, Unterhosen, Wollsocken und Integralhelmen verpflichtet.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da käme wieder der Lieser-Thread in Betracht: Derk - bewaffnet mit einer riesigen Schieblehre und zwei schönen Frauen im Arm - der die KFLer zum Mäckes in Wittlich guided, wo Juchhu dann die Hamburger-Freistellungserklärungen unterschreiben lässt und die Leute zum Tragen langer Handschuhe, Unterhosen, Wollsocken und Integralhelmen verpflichtet.
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelhetzer





Er hat's schon wieder gesagt .......


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2170768&postcount=134


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gemein
> 
> Warum setzt Du Ausritt ins Plural und "..." Du Lüstling.
> 
> ...


Ich bin durchaus schon mal auf'm Pferd gesessen (und auch sitzen geblieben), bockiger als mein Drahtesel kann das auch nicht sein. Hör jetzt mal auf, dich subtil mit deinen Bildchen hier einzumischen, du Pferdeflüsterer  .

Na ja, es gibt durchaus eine - wenn auch sehr überschaubare - Anzahl von Leuten, die sich mit mir wiederholt im Wald rumtreiben (damit der Ausritt stattfindet, verschweigen wir hier lieber, was das für Leute sind...  )

Gruß
Hammelflüsterer


----------



## volker k (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der überlegt immer noch, ob er die Umfrage nun starten soll ....
> 
> Er sollte aber, nach dem Prinzip positives Denken, fragen: "Welches war der beste Fred 2005".
> 
> ...




Termin????

Komm vorbei dann ist das Problem aus der Welt  


Gruß

Volker( Alloholvernichter )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zu zweifelst an meinen Worten
> 
> Hab' selber ein Distanzpferd:




Mensch Micha.

Stell dir mal vor der Steve sieht das Bild! Ist doch vieeeeeel zu groß für dieses Forum.

Und auserdem was macht der "Typ" denn da auf dem Pferd???


Gruß

Volker ( Meckeronkel )


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Micha.
> 
> Stell dir mal vor der Steve sieht das Bild! Ist doch vieeeeeel zu groß für dieses Forum.
> 
> ...




Pferde sind nun mal groß.

Der Typ probiert ma alles aus. Am Ende musser aber doch auf's Bike   



Grüße   



Wo ist eigendlich Tanja; Wird doch nicht mit dem Ersbesten der sie vollPiMt
kollaborieren?


----------



## tacha7 (22. Dezember 2005)

Bis jetzt hat ja sonst offenbar keiner den Mut, es mit meinem kleinen vierbeinigen Rennschwein aufzunehmen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

tacha7 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt hat ja sonst offenbar keiner den Mut, es mit meinem kleinen vierbeinigen Rennschwein aufzunehmen


Von dem rosa Miesetiger   nicht ärgern lassen. Morgen gilt dann Maschine gegen Tier  .

Ciao
MitRennschweinumdieWetteHetzer


----------



## steve (22. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist hier aber Schluß mit den Pferdebildern.
Ist doch kein Pferdeforum.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

steve schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist hier aber Schluß mit den Pferdebildern.
> Ist doch kein Pferdeforum.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich, wo hier soviel endloser Müll gespamt wird, von nackten Weibern über Autos und was sonst noch. Das Forum scheitert doch bestimmt nicht an drei Pferdebildern, du Saubermann. Deine Parteilichkeit ist erschreckend.


----------



## volker k (22. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich, wo hier soviel endloser Müll gespamt wird, von nackten Weibern über Autos und was sonst noch. Das Forum scheitert doch bestimmt nicht an drei Pferdebildern, du Saubermann. Deine Parteilichkeit ist erschreckend.





 Unterschrieben   ( und stimme voll und ganz zu )


Gruß

Volker ( Hammelbestätiger )


----------



## Lipoly (22. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschrieben



von mir auch


lars


----------



## Marcus (22. Dezember 2005)

Ok, ich denke, hier ist von beiden Seiten etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefuehl gefordert. 

Steve haette sich da wahrscheinlich diplomatischer und zurueckhaltender ausdruecken koennen (auch wenn er pragmatisch gesehen recht hat) und der folgende Post koennte auch etwas weniger aggressiv sein.

Bitte fangt nicht an bzw. hört auf zu streiten, das muss nicht sein.

Ich vertraue auf euren gesunden Menschenverstand.

Wuensche ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, rikman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (23. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marco,
> 
> apropos Ohren. Hast Du in letzter Zeit mal *Deine Katze * betrachtet  ?



du meinst also, wenn man im schlachthaus sitzt, sollte man nicht mit hammel`s um sich werfen?   

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (23. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn nun wirklich nicht sehr viel dazu gehört:
> 
> dich würde der Köter jederzeit gaaaannz locker abhängen - selbst nach der Dröhnung. Merkwürdigerweise wird der Hund stets von allen ob seines schönen Aussehens und Wesens gelobt.
> 
> ...



auch wenn der vergleich niemals zur debatte stand, sicherlich würde mich dein hund mit leichtigkeit abhängen. selbst deinen dicken arsch konnte ich mir bei der dhünntalsperren-umrundung damals nur von hinten anschauen.
und hey, wenns ums aussehen geht, solltest du dich mal ganz dezent zurückhalten!


----------



## Sir John (23. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen, habt ihr euch wieder gefangen ? 
also zu den Langdistanz Ritten zu kommen, dass eigentliche Thema wenn man es objektiv betrachtet.
Also ich würde mir das schon mal gerne anschauen, wo müsste ich denn hinkommen? Mein problem ist der Transport(Shirehorse). 

Gruß 
Ihr Freundlicher Hufschmied

www.HighLifeCruiser.de


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

*Also ich mag rikman, obwohl mir Mr Eastwood besser gefiel*  *und wünsche ihm auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest *  .




@marco, entspann Dich!  



@steve, in den folgenden Beiträgen ist mir der Bezug zu unserem schönen Sport nicht  ganz klar geworden. Könntet Du noch mal schaun!   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2354801&postcount=35
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2353130&postcount=34
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2349706&postcount=32
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2347131&postcount=31
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2345985&postcount=29


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Von dem rosa Miesetiger   nicht ärgern lassen. Morgen gilt dann Maschine gegen Tier  .
> 
> Ciao
> MitRennschweinumdieWetteHetzer




Morgäään Du Machine   ,

streng Dich ma an; Immerhin haben das schon Fußganger geschafft   

Guckst Du:

http://www.man-v-horse.org.uk/


Erwarte ausführlichen Bericht   mit Bildern!


Viel Glück.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Dezember 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn der vergleich niemals zur debatte stand, sicherlich würde mich dein hund mit leichtigkeit abhängen. selbst deinen dicken arsch konnte ich mir bei der dhünntalsperren-umrundung damals nur von hinten anschauen.
> und hey, wenns ums aussehen geht, solltest du dich mal ganz dezent zurückhalten!


Hat dir das der Manni denn erlaubt, dass du so frech bist  ?

@Delgado
Ich werde dem Rennschwein Ehre machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich denke was rikman und steve rüber bringen wollen ist, das ihr ständig in nahezu sämmtlichen Threads von Thema abschweift. Habt ihr keinen Chatroom oder Telefon?

Grütze XCR


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte fangt nicht an bzw. hört auf zu streiten, das muss nicht sein.
> 
> Ich vertraue auf euren gesunden Menschenverstand.
> 
> Wuensche ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, rikman



@XCR

.... und das hat er gesagt  




Hier ging's von Anfang an um's Biken mit Reitern.
Davon waren wir nie ab bis steve gestört hat.

Dein Beitrag passt auch nicht so richtig ....


----------



## volker k (23. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @XCR
> 
> .... und das hat er gesagt
> 
> ...





Also der Rikman ist mir äußerst Sympatisch.  
Besser vom Thema abzukommen als irgendwelchen Leuten die Winterpokalpunkte anzuzweifeln ( oder gar Betrug vorzuwerfen )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Marco_Lev (23. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dir das der Manni denn erlaubt, dass du so frech bist  ?



naja, eigentlich bin ich ganz anders, aber ich komme so selten dazu!   

gruß marco


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Dezember 2005)

Nabend.

Der erste Erfahrungsbericht ist relativ ernüchternd, da aufgrund terminlicher Divergenzien die Runde von mir alleine durchgeführt wurde.

Dafür weiß ich jetzt, dass ich dem Onkel Sonntag wenigstens all das werde bieten können, was ich ihm    vom ganzen Herzen   gönne  

Ciao
DochNurHammelTreiber


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend.
> 
> Der erste Erfahrungsbericht ist relativ ernüchternd, da aufgrund terminlicher Divergenzien die Runde von mir alleine durchgeführt wurde.
> 
> ...




Möchtest Du zum Trost ein Hammel.... ähhh meine Pferdebild?  


Viel Spaß morgen ... denk an das Geschenk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Möchtest Du zum Trost ein Hammel.... ähhh meine Pferdebild?
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen ... denk an das Geschenk


Junge Leute sind oft zu ungeduldig...danke, behalt dein Bild  .

Die Tourteilnehmer morgen werden zufrieden sein...


Frohe Weihnacht

Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Dezember 2005)

...und wieder eine Lebenserfahrung mehr: niemals ein Marathon-Pony unterschätzen.

Tja, da traf ich gestern vormittag auf ein äußerlich sehr hübsches Pony mit passender Reiterin obenauf. Zunächst ging's im gemächlichen Tempo los, Pferd und Biker mußten sich ja erstmal aufeinander einstellen. Lustigerweise zog das Pferdchen seinen Trab zügig an, wenn man ein wenig flotter strampelte. Als der Untergrund sehr weich wurde, zeigte das Tierchen dann seinen wahren Charakter und beschleunigte weiter. Die Reiterin mit entspannt fröhlichem Lächeln, der Biker starrte entsetzt die 160er Frequenz auf dem Polar an. Gottseidank besserten sich die Wegverhältnisse auch wieder...

Das Pferdchen ist jedenfalls über zweieinhalb Stunden ohne zu Murren gerannt und hat dabei gute 50km abgelaufen. Hat echt Spass gemacht und ich hoffe, nochmal das Vergnügen zu haben, einen Kuppensprint gegen ein Rennpony durchzuführen (besondere ermunternd, wenn die Reiterin dann fröhlich verkündet "wahrscheinlich gerade so anstrengend wie leichtes Nordic Walking..." für sie natürlich nur - das Pferd hat auch geschwitzt wie Sau).

Ciao
Ponyhinterherhetzer


----------



## redrace (27. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wieder eine Lebenserfahrung mehr: niemals ein Marathon-Pony unterschätzen.
> 
> Tja, da traf ich gestern vormittag auf ein äußerlich sehr hübsches Pony mit passender Reiterin obenauf. Zunächst ging's im gemächlichen Tempo los, Pferd und Biker mußten sich ja erstmal aufeinander einstellen. Lustigerweise zog das Pferdchen seinen Trab zügig an, wenn man ein wenig flotter strampelte. Als der Untergrund sehr weich wurde, zeigte das Tierchen dann seinen wahren Charakter und beschleunigte weiter. Die Reiterin mit entspannt fröhlichem Lächeln, der Biker starrte entsetzt die 160er Frequenz auf dem Polar an. Gottseidank besserten sich die Wegverhältnisse auch wieder...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das muss ich mir beim nächsten Mal Life ansehen!!   Ist bestimmt lustig!


----------



## Solanum (27. Dezember 2005)

Ihr seht also es geht doch zusammen  
ich habe früher selber Distanzritte mitgemacht, wenn auch eher in der Anfänger/hobby Klasse und fahre heute MTB. Ich bin sicher das das klappt, aber das terain muss stimmen sonst ist der arme Biker am Arsch   

Dem Unwissenden Mitleser sollte vielleicht erklährt werden, das der typisch Reiter den man so im Wald trifft, inetwar dem Hollandrad "biker" ertspricht und es auch bei den Reitern die sportlich ambitionierteren gibt, die dann den Hollandradler von den MTBlern unterscheidet.

Ich denke mann sollte sich von dem Gedanken verarabschieden 100% der Zeit nebeneinander Fahre/Reiten zu können. Ne tolle Sache sind Schlaufen oder Anstttiege die der Reiter mit nimmt, der Biker aber umfahren kann. Dann vergessen beide auch nicht, dass man zeitweise auch alleine Gasgeben muss. Hier gehts dem Pferd und dem Biker nämlich ähnlich. wenn der "Gegner" neben eimem ist merkt man die Anstrengung nicht so stark....und der "Gasfuß" ist lockerer  Ich galube das nennt man Ehrgeiz oder Innererschweinehund  

Ich würde ja gerne mal mit, aber mein Gaul ist zu alt und  ich packe 50 km in 2h im Gelände wohl nicht  
Schreibt doch nochmal wenn ihr nochmal zusammen unterwegs wart.

By by Soalnum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (27. Dezember 2005)

Meine Freundin ist früher immer einen Ex-Vollbluttraber von der Rennbahn geritten. Wenn sie dem Gaul die Gerte gab, dann gab es, egal ob bergauf, oder bergab für das Pferdchen kein Halt mehr. Das gab mir, wenn ich sie mit dem MTB begleitete, dann schnell beim Berghochfahren ein Gefühl als ob ich die ganze Zeit nur auf der Stelle temmele und ich sah meine Freundin mit dem Pferd, wie nix, ganz schnell in einer Staubwolke am Horizont verschwinden  .  

Also Vorsicht bei Pferd vs MTB`ler Wetten im Gelände. 

Ich würde immer auf das Pferdchen wetten - das kann so eine geschmeidige Power entwickeln, wie kaum ein anderes Landlebewesen...    !

(... und wenn es das nicht mehr kann, kann es immer noch einen schöner Sauerbraten abgeben


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Dezember 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie dem Gaul die Gerte gab...
> 
> (... und wenn es das nicht mehr kann, kann es immer noch einen schöner Sauerbraten abgeben


Also ich habe weder Gerte noch Sporen gesehen  , das Pferdchen war nicht anders als die meisten anderen Jungspechte hier   und wollte einfach zeigen, wie flott es rennen kann um sich dabei seine Packung abzuholen  . Die Reiterin hat eigentlich nur charmant und nett geplaudert, das Pferd war offensichtlich auf Autopilot geschaltet. Das war etwas, dass mich total beeindruckt hat. Kannte bis dato auch nur die Reiter, die auf völlig überdimensionierten Fleischbergen versuchen, die Richtung zu halten und man panische Angst davor hat, dass das Vieh gleich bockt und ausschlägt. Mit dem Pony konnte man echt super Schulter an Schulter die Pace machen, ähnlich wie wenn man mit einem guterzogenem Hund joggen geht. Ach ja, und wie ein anständiger Biker hat das Pferdchen zum Strullen auch einfach mal kurz angehalten.

Deinen Daumen bezüglich merkwürdiger Ernährungsweisen ersetzen wir mal mit dem hier  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: 

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## tvaellen (29. Dezember 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Freundin ist früher immer einen Ex-Vollbluttraber von der Rennbahn geritten. Wenn sie dem Gaul die Gerte gab, dann gab es, egal ob bergauf, oder bergab für das Pferdchen kein Halt mehr. Das gab mir, wenn ich sie mit dem MTB begleitete, dann schnell beim Berghochfahren ein Gefühl als ob ich die ganze Zeit nur auf der Stelle temmele und ich sah meine Freundin mit dem Pferd, wie nix, ganz schnell in einer Staubwolke am Horizont verschwinden  .



Ist doch eine einfache Rechnung. 
Ein "Standard Pferd" hat 1 PS Leistung, was etwa 735 Watt entspricht. Und jetzt zeig mir mal irgendeinen Radfahrer. der länger als ein paar Minuten 735 Watt fahren kann.
Zum Vergleich: http://www.members.aon.at/o.n/bergfahrer.html

Daher ist es klar und auch keine Schande, dass du gegen das Pferd deiner Freundin kene Chance hattest. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Centurion (29. Dezember 2005)

SchÃ¶ne Rechnung die Du da oben aufgemacht hast !

1 PS hÃ¶rt sich so wenig an, aber wenn man die Leistung in Watt umrechnet sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Deshalb habe ich vor den groÃen vierbeinigen Lebewesen auch so einen groÃen Respekt - Pferde sind groÃe Ausdauersportler was das Laufen und Leistung angeht...

Meine Freundin brauchte die Gerte auch eigentlich nie zum Antreiben. Laufen d. h. eher Rennen und Galoppieren tun 99% aller Pferde liebend gerne von alleine. Pferde sind eben Fluchttiere, aber anhalten tun sie oft nicht gerne bzw. dann oft ganz unverhofft .

Bei MTB`lern kenne ich eigentlich nur einen der mal unverhofft anhielt. Das war Uwe/Handlampe als er sich 150 Meter von der Meute entfernt wÃ¤hnte und einen s-fÃ¶rmigen Bremspowerslide hinlegt um mal die ganze Truppe zu fotografieren, aber er nicht mitbekommen hatte das man direkt hinter ihm den Berg runtergerauscht war ....

Und noch bevor wieder einer Hammel hetzt: Ich habe noch nie Sauerbraten aus Pferdefleisch gegessen (jedenfalls nicht wissentlich ), und wenn das so wÃ¤hre dann hÃ¤tte meine Freundin mich schon gelyncht  â¦ 

Das Einzige was ich mal im Beisein meiner Freundin gegessen habe war bei meiner Oma im MÃ¼nsterland:  ein gegartes HÃ¼hnerherz (Hofschlachtung). Das schmeckte eigentlich nach gar nichts nur es war sehr zÃ¤h und knatschig (eben pures Muskelfleisch), aber ein groÃer Schlug, wÃ¼rgâ¦ und weg war es...  (â¦ was macht man nicht alles um das Blut seiner  vegetarischen Freundin mal in Wallung zu bringen â¦)

Ich hoffe das war jetzt einigermaÃen politisch korrekt und wenn nicht, nÃ¤chstes Jahr gelobe ich Besserung!


GruÃ Centurion


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Dezember 2005)

@Centurion

Ich weiß nicht, was du mit dem "politisch korrekt" ausdrücken willst , ich würde mir solche Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen  bezüglich meiner Person streng verbieten  .

Bezüglich der Watt- und PS-Leistungen eines Pferdes: die Überlegungen wirken nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht, bzw. kindlich naiv. Die kurzeitig abrufbare Leistung liegt sicher bei deutlich mehr als den 700 Watt, denn ein Pferd muß auch ein Mehrfaches des Gewichtes eines Bikers bewegen. Insofern scheint die berühmte "eine Pferdestärke" zwar eine physikalisch exakt definierte Leistungsabgabe zu sein, bezogen auf das Huftier selber aber wohl doch eher eine sehr theoretische Größe.

Ciao
Hammelergomat


----------

